# I didn't know girls love to have their necks sucked / kissed



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

my g/f was panting and moaning when I was working her neck.:shock


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe..its the hottest


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

okay


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I rather suck a lollipop, doesn't taste like fish. Oops sorry, slightly derailed topic. Anyways yeah, rather suck a lollipop ...


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there a part of the body that someone would not enjoy to be sucked/kissed?


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hehe..its the hottest


:clap It's amazing how you can make a girl go crazy on that area. She really loved it too because she was pressing my head on her neck and wouldn't let go.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Nobody cares.
thanks for understanding.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Agree with Ashley :yes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My ex used to love when I did that. God. Now I'm depressed.  Screw you.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I love when girls did that to me! I'd then have to explain to my bosses that I tripped and hit my neck on a door knob. Hickies suck.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's the unconscious vampiric urge to suck body fluids and kill your partner.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

brag brag braggg



Mercurochrome said:


> It's the unconscious vampiric urge to suck body fluids and kill your partner.


yay
Victims love to die


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Again.. this forum is now a sex/make out forum. 
Is it that surprising? People like being kissed everywhere.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Col said:


> Again.. this forum is now a sex/make out forum.
> Is it that surprising? People like being kissed everywhere.


a sex/make out forum that exists purely to make us flinch in shameful jealousyyyy
-kicks things-

but no hard feelings @ OP
it's not your fault obvooo
YOU'RE JUST
LIVING


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You didn't know? *gasp* well now you know.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I just don't get why the guy would even share this, nobody gives a sh-t what him and his girlfriend get up to. Telling total strangers about your private life is just effing weird.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

as a guy i love it too, i get all swollen


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well yes. It's one of our sensitive spots. I like it a lot.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

You're really sticking your neck out with this thread.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

Col said:


> Again.. this forum is now a sex/make out forum.
> Is it that surprising? People like being kissed everywhere.





wickedlovely said:


> I also don't see the point of posting this but c'mon guys be nice. This is a support forum after all. It's no place to be mean. D:
> 
> But yes, a lot of girls love that, myself included.


sex/make out = relationship

I started here asking advice how to get the courage to kiss my g/f of 6 weeks for the 1st time because I kept wussing out and I was afraid of losing her if I didn't do it.

And I have posted my progress since finally kissing her for the lst kiss to progression to 2nd base. I made this thread to let people know about the neck if they happen to be making out with a girl.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

garycoleman said:


> sex/make out = relationship


Uh, no.



> I started here asking advice how to get the courage to kiss my g/f of 6 weeks for the 1st time because I kept wussing out and I was afraid of losing her if I didn't do it.
> 
> And I have posted my progress since finally kissing her for the lst kiss to progression to 2nd base. I made this thread to let people know about the neck if they happen to be making out with a girl.


Again.. letting people know that girls (and guys, btw) like being kissed on the neck has hardly anything to do with relationships. More like.. basic knowledge of what turns a person on.

But if you want to make threads telling us all of every sexual achievement you make, go for it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey man..it's cool. Congrats. I mean, personally I can't imagine that someone would not know this (regardless of experience), but maybe some people here don't. Now they know, and knowing is half the battle.

More useful though would be oral sex tips (on a girl, that is), so go figure that out and get back to us with a full blueprint of the target and detailed plan of attack.


----------



## ramelxa (Nov 11, 2011)

I honestly think its weird that people on here have romantic partners at all. How do you let a stranger in to love you, then turn around and fear others to the point of disability?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

ramelxa:1059865147 said:


> I honestly think its weird that people on here have romantic partners at all. How do you let a stranger in to love you, then turn around and fear others to the point of disability?


Varying degrees of SA, different circumstances bring out anxiety for different people, etc. For example...for me I am fine one on one for the most part, especially with a girl..but in group settings I clam up.


----------



## ramelxa (Nov 11, 2011)

I guess I don't understand how being one on one, more intimate with someone where their thoughts are occupied by your company and they have all the reason to judge you harshly, doesn't bother you but being a small voice among many would.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

rymo said:


> Varying degrees of SA, different circumstances bring out anxiety for different people, etc. *For example...for me I am fine one on one for the most part, especially with a girl..but in group settings I clam up.*


Oh? Being majority the reverse, if not often both, I am curious. Does an internet forum count as a group setting, or is it only in real life? If it does pertain, does being on here help you progress at all?

I suppose this is irrelevant to the thread, but whatever.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

rymo said:


> Hey man..it's cool. Congrats. I mean, personally I can't imagine that someone would not know this (regardless of experience), but maybe some people here don't. Now they know, and knowing is half the battle.
> 
> More useful though would be oral sex tips (on a girl, that is), so go figure that out and get back to us with a full blueprint of the target and detailed plan of attack.


yeah that's my next goal. i'm sure I will have anxiety & questions about it when it comes time.


----------



## sadfacemask (Apr 23, 2012)

I dont even have a girl freind it most be nice


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

garycoleman:1059865271 said:


> rymo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man..it's cool. Congrats. I mean, personally I can't imagine that someone would not know this (regardless of experience), but maybe some people here don't. Now they know, and knowing is half the battle.
> ...


lol ...


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

rymo said:


> More useful though would be oral sex tips (on a girl, that is), so go figure that out and get back to us with a full blueprint of the target and detailed plan of attack.


There are none. All you can do is close your eyes and hope for the best.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

PaysageDHiver said:


> There are none. All you can do is close your eyes and hope for the best.


That's pretty much what I've concluded as well.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> There are none. All you can do is close your eyes and hope for the best.


Why don't you guys just google it? There are plenty of tips out there on the internets. :roll


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> It's the unconscious vampiric urge to suck body fluids and kill your partner.


Mmmm neck. Me likes.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> There are none. All you can do is close your eyes and hope for the best.


I did not expect to feel her breasts, ***, and body last night but I did it because it felt right at the moment.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

Suck on her ears too, that gets the girls going woo, many sensitive spots of the female body!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

oh my bleeping god, yes! :yes


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> oh my bleeping god, yes! :yes


:eek

girls are amazing


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think I could ever do that if I were in the position to do it.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^ a bit too much info :um


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> ^^^ a bit too much info :um


lol he asked. I'm just trying to help the guy out. <_<


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

BasedGod said:


> lol he asked.


I'm just trying to save you from the wrath of mods :um


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I'm just trying to save you from the wrath of mods :um


What're they gonna do, ban me for helping the guy out?


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

BasedGod said:


> What're they gonna do, ban me for helping the guy out?


they MIGHT!
I don't know what is aloud in this section but I'd be worried.

LOL, you told it ALLLL :lol


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> they MIGHT!
> I don't know what is aloud in this section but I'd be worried.
> 
> LOL, you told it ALLLL :lol


lmao, I might have crossed a line or two.


----------



## tstone (Apr 20, 2012)

*are u kidding why post that*

Wow congrats! I'll try not to be mean on this one. Did u think b4 u wrote this? If anyone actually cares about this then they are on the site for the wrong reasons. You learn these things in grade school. Thanks for giving me something to write about.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

BasedGod said:


> What're they gonna do, ban me for helping the guy out?


No, they'll just "warn" you about helping people out! There's no "support" in SAS! Oh wait...


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> No, they'll just "warn" you about helping people out! There's no "support" in SAS! Oh wait...


:lol haha


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

I think it's extremely important that people with social disorders educate themselves as best as they can before having sexual intercourse, since actually having a general idea what you're doing will reduce anxiety in itself and make it an all around better experience for everybody involved. But I guess Google is more better suited for that than here.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

NatureFellow:1059864536 said:


> Nobody cares.
> thanks for understanding.


Hmmn its like your saying... "not to be rude but" lol


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

lol..they sure do...


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> It's not that big of a deal. Loosen up a little


It isn't that big of a deal. I didn't say it was.
I just find it strange that it needs to be here when all of this is so easy to google. Did everyone in this thread forget that you can find like.. everything by searching for it. Including neck sucking and cunnilingus.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What's linguistics got to do with it? I've never heard of that word, cunnilingus, but I'm sure it has nothing to do with the neck! It must mean something like, "cunning language" or something pimps would be familiar with.

Edit: Nevermind....did a google search.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

BasedGod:1059865940 said:


> RiversEdge said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just trying to save you from the wrath of mods :um
> ...


I was kidding dude, but thanks for your efforts regardless lol


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> What's linguistics got to do with it? I've never heard of that word, cunnilingus, but I'm sure it has nothing to do with the neck! It must mean something like, "cunning language" or something pimps would be familiar with.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind....did a google search.


That made me chortle.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I can't imagine doing this to a girl. I can hardly imagine _kissing her on the lips_, much less doing this.

Incel sucks!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I can't imagine doing this to a girl. I can hardly imagine _kissing her on the lips_, much less doing this.
> 
> Incel sucks!


What is incel?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never experienced it. It sounds nice though!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Love it actually. If it's done with passion, all the better!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes kisses on the neck/face are the best things evar.
Throw some cuddling in there and your gf will be the happiest chic alive.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Caggee said:


> What is incel?


involuntary celibacy methinks.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

qweewq said:


> involuntary celibacy methinks.


Oh, thank you for answering. :3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, neck kisses are great. I also like hickeys. :3


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

garycoleman said:


> :eek
> 
> girls are amazing


Haha I would say so


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Kissing on the neck? Yes, please.



PaysageDHiver said:


> There are none. All you can do is close your eyes and hope for the best.


It is sort of a guessing game. Sometimes women themselves don't know what they want, but by her hand gestures and sounds, you'll know when you're doing something right.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

garycoleman said:


> my g/f was panting and moaning when I was working her neck.:shock


i learn something new everyday


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

It sure is the hottest area. Turns me on for sure.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yyyyep


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> It's the unconscious vampiric urge to suck body fluids and kill your partner.


Indeed! :clap


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

cpuzManiac said:


> i learn something new everyday


Before I did not know about how the neck could drive girls crazy so that's why I made this thread after I found out. I'm glad this thread helped you.

LOL @ the bitter people.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

Are there any other areas that drive girls crazy besides obvious places like her privates?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

garycoleman said:


> LOL @ the bitter people.


Aye, at least I acknowledge my bitterness!



garycoleman said:


> Are there any other areas that drive girls crazy besides obvious places like her privates?


Depends on the chika, I would think. Pretty much everywhere is a possibility. >| I don't think there's an area that doesn't drive _someone_ crazy.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

garycoleman said:


> Are there any other areas that drive girls crazy besides obvious places like her privates?


Collarbone. And the slope between neck and shoulder (if there's a name for it :lol)


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

BasedGod said:


> lmao, I might have crossed a line or two.


 The mods here are A-Sexual trust me.they're very against anything that even hints of sex.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

BasedGod said:


> Tongue your ABCs on her clit and vagina. First time I did it I was so unsure what to do, so I decided to just roll with that and she was really in to it so I guess I was on to something.  You can finger her vagina and tongue her clit at the same time too. Put two fingers in her vagina with your palm facing upwards toward her front and make a motion with your fingers as if you're motioning somebody to come in your direction. Try to find the sweet spot and right speed. You'll be able to tell by her reactions. Then when you do, start licking her clit while simultaneously fingering her vagina. She'll love it. :3












Just one word to add: zigzag.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Johnny Handsome said:


> The mods here are A-Sexual trust me.they're very against anything that even hints of sex.


They sure are, just mentioning C*** ring get your post banned lol

There's just too many young people on SAS that why.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Young people constantly talking about why they don't have SEX,rriiigght.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

If the nosextalking rule is only in place because of 'young people', then why would it still apply to the 30+ forum? lalalalala silly goose


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Bunyip said:


> Is there a part of the body that someone would not enjoy to be sucked/kissed?


My feet/toes.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> My feet/toes.


Yeah, but feet are gross >:C

-shudders @ foot fetishes-


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Yeah, but feet are gross >:C
> 
> -shudders @ foot fetishes-


No


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dita said:


> Not every girl likes it.


This ^^ normally feels like an oversized dog attacking my throat, after all that... wet stuff I'm just saddened that he doesn't rip my throat out...


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

BasedGod said:


> I think it's extremely important that people with social disorders educate themselves as best as they can before having sexual intercourse, since actually having a general idea what you're doing will reduce anxiety in itself and make it an all around better experience for everybody involved. But I guess Google is more better suited for that than here.


I actually did learn something from this thread (it being the topic itself). I really did not know this until now :clap


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> No


Well Anfunny you are just a poopybutt. ;p So!


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Well Anfunny you are just a poopybutt. ;p So!


Oh yeah? well..... you're a buttmonkey >


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> Collarbone. And the slope between neck and shoulder (if there's a name for it :lol)


thanks I will try that tomorrow:yes


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Oh yeah? well..... you're a buttmonkey >


Pff, monkeys don't even have butts. You are _clearly_ uneducated in the anatomy of MACACAS dammito










Also, people seem to be interpreting neck very technically since they're suggesting parts that flow from the neck that I would assume could be referred to by the general neck area which is what I thought OP was talking about in the first place wat


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Pff, monkeys don't even have butts. You are _clearly_ uneducated in the anatomy of MACACAS dammito


Baboons are monkeys are they not? Who's uneducated now? >


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Baboons are monkeys are they not? Who's uneducated now? >


NO. I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THERE IS SUCH A THING AS A MONKEY BUTT ONLY BUTT MONKEYS. >:C

-lolmonkeysallhavebuttsokay-

I could have totally told you that I was uneducated, though-- I mean, I'm homeschooled and all. ;D


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, its soo hot


----------

